
Bitwarden - open source password manager - fiss
I&#x27;ve been looking for open source password managers and came across Bitwarden (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitwarden.com). I would love to hear your opinions about it (if there are any users here).
======
alexdee
I don't feel safe if my passwords data is stored in the US. I prefer to use
KeePass (open source) + Cloud storage from Swiss. For a long time Swiss was
out of the EU-US Privacy Shield and was advised as #1 country for storing your
personal data. But this January Swiss and US finalized their agreement
([http://www.alstonprivacy.com/swiss-u-s-privacy-shield-
finali...](http://www.alstonprivacy.com/swiss-u-s-privacy-shield-finalized/)).

~~~
haikkonen
Can you share the name of that cloud storage company in Switzerland?

~~~
alexdee
Sure thing, it's pCloud ([https://www.pcloud.com/](https://www.pcloud.com/))

------
mcnesium
What's wrong with passwordstore.org? It's not a service which I am giving my
stuff, but just some handy script sitting on top of well-known distribution
and security software. Plus tools and plugins for all the clients. There is no
need for anything else than that.

~~~
wuch
A few things I didn't like about pass:

* It does not encrypt metadata.

* It performs delayed clipboard clearing instead of preventing further coping after first use, which is technically possible to implement, though I am not aware of any small standalone tool that does something like that.

* If you don't have something like YubiKey, password protection of gpg private key is not particularly impressive compared to the state of art.

------
jefecoon
I've been using Bitwarden a couple months now and can only speak highly. We'll
see how it's security audits & stands the test of time, but so far so good for
me.

------
iamatworknow
I was very disappointed with the direction LastPass has taken since its
acquisition by LogMeIn, mostly because the UI was becoming progressively
worse. I've been using BitWarden for about a month or two now and while the
workflow is a bit different, it works as well as I could hope.

------
earenndil
I like password store and keepass.

------
equalunique
I already have a password manager. It's my brain.

~~~
rl3
> _I already have a password manager. It 's my brain._

For those of us without eidetic memory that have to manage a large number of
credentials, password managers tend to be the only viable solution.

